# Guitars you've owned past and present



## soliloquy (Mar 29, 2009)

Mods: move it wherever you want...if you want to...

pron is always a good thing... 

my go....i'll post pictures if i get requests

guitars: 
-nameless classical guitar, bought for 20 bucks. someone stole it :S 
-fender acoustic. made in indeonesia. broken bridge. still have it 
-Saga electric strat guitar kit. sold 
-Peavey Vortex EX- sold 
-Peavey V-Type EXP(sold today) 
-Tokai NLP 40 PRS type guitar (sale pending) 
-Agile AL 3100 blue flame EMG(still have it) 
-Fina Acoustic/electric (still have) 
-Agile AL 3000 rootbeer slim neck(still have it) 
-Dean V 79 cherry burst(still have it) 

coming soon hopefully 
Agile PS 924 green quilt 
some sort of classical guitar 

some other white guitar... 

amp 
line 6 15 watt practice amp(still have)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 29, 2009)

In the order I got them

1. Johnson strat knockoff. its a piece of shit, but its what started it all, so I keep it around

2. Epiphone LP-100. A cheap LP, but not the cheapest. I painted it and made it sort of a memorial for a person I was very close to who died.

3. Fender Stratocaster. I really like this guitar. Its light, and the DiMarzio I have in it sounds great. I'm currently fretless-itizing it

4. Ibanez AE-10 acoustic. Its a nice electric-acoustic. I play it often

5. Some acoustic 12 string I got for dirt cheap. It was fun for half an hour then it got boring. Pawned it off for movie tickets.

6. Ibanez RG370. This guitar really allowed my metal-potential to come out. I have an X2N in it, and it SCREAMS.

7. Schecter Omen 7. This guitar made all of the previous guitars obselete. Gotta bareknuckle Miracle Man in the bridge and a booster circuit made my Moser Custom Shop.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 29, 2009)

These are always fun
1. Don't have any pictures, but the first is a Yamaha EG112. Might be fretless in a few months
2. Epi LP with Burstbuckers:



3. Ibanez RG (still not finished):



4. Ibanez AEG20, currently for sale:



5. Ibanez RG7420 with DiMarzio's and Tremol-no. Just sold to a member here, I'll miss her:



6. LTD M-207, kept this for like a month



7. LTD H-207, my "dream" 7 for a while, didn't keep it that long though. I plan on getting another eventually:



8. COW7 with neck pickup, I'll never sell this thing




I can't believed I've owned 8 guitars


----------



## Doomcreeper (Mar 29, 2009)

Nova Acoustic From Tours Are US pawned
SX Electirc Strat Copy - Pawned
Fender Acoustic- sold
Washburn solid top acoustic that I won at a guitar stores grand reopening
Jackson DX10D bought off ebay, still have it, it's beat to fuck but I love it
Ibanez Xiphos still own and love
Ibanez RG1527 still love 
Epi LP Prophecy GX just bought and love


----------



## AVWIII (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh god here it goes.
I'm pretty sure I was OCD between the ages of 14 and 19.
* means I still own it.
Electrics:
Epiphone SG special
Washburn WI64dl
Epiphone Les Paul Custom
ESP/LTD EC300
Schecter A7+
Godin LG HMB*
Slammer Explorer
Johnson tele copy
Washburn wg587
Yamaha SBG200*
Dean 79 V
Jackson Performer rhoads
Squier affinity tele
Ibanez SC420
Yamah RGX121 (fretless'd)*
SX thinline tele copy
Schecter 007 elite
Ibanez RG7620*
Fender spalted maple tele

Basses:
Yamaha '80s BB series
Samick corsair
Yamaha BB404*
Yamaha BB404f*
Yamaha RBX271f
Vantage shortscale matsumoko factory fretless*
Rogue pro-series six string

Acoustics/classicals:
'70s Sigma by martin 000*
Art & Lutherie spruce topped dreadnought*
La Patrie Collection solid rosewood/cedar classical*
Yamaha GC231 fretless classical*

Other than that, do banjos and ukuleles count?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 29, 2009)

Man, lets see if i can remember them all:
-Squier strat pack strat
-Cheapo Jackson Import
-One of those cheapy Jackson Dinky things. 
-Ibanez RG350WH
-Ibanez RG7620 
-LTD M-1000
-Ibanez RG1527
-Ibanez Universe (Green Dot)
-Ibanez Universe (Neon Green)
-Ibanez Universe (77BK) 
-Schecter 007 Blackjack
-Conklin Groove Tools
-RG1077XLBK
-UV7BK (2nd green dot)
-Pearl River Fretless 6er
-S7320
The Current ones:
-Loomis Sig
-C7 Hellraiser
-Giannini Classical


I might be missing one or two, but thats the list


----------



## Varkatzas (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I started bass before guitar... and my first bass was some crap Yamaha thing from a local music store for like $150 new. Then I got a Schecter XXX Diamond Series bass.

From then I started guitar, and borrowed my buddies B.C Rich Kerry King (lol I know) for awhile... first guitar that was &#37;100 mine was my Ibanez RG7321 (started with a 7 ). From then my stepdad bought me a crap Epiphone SG special for like $170... I never really played it, and left it at my friends house for a few months. I called him up one day and asked him for it and apparently his mom sold it at a garage sale  kinda sucks cuz I'd love to obviously have more than 1 guitar, but oh well...

Next guitar will be an APEX2!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't feel like going through and finding pics of everything, but here you go:


Epiphone T-310 Telecaster copy (Jul. 31 2000 - Nov. ?? 2000)
B.C. Rich Platinum Ironbird (Oct. ?? 2000 - Nov. 16 2003)
B.C. Rich Rave ST (Dec. ?? 2001 - Dec. 24 2002)
Charvel CX390 (Jul. 5 2002 - present)
Charvel Charvette 100 (Sep. 8 2002 - Dec. 24 2002)
B.C. Rich USA Gunslinger (Dec. 24 2002 - present)
Castilla classical (???. ?? 2003 - present)(dead)
Aria Pro II AXL CST-3 Excel Custom-3 (Sep. 23 2003 - Feb. 17 2004)
Ibanez AX7521 7-string (Nov. 16 2003 - Mar. 10 2004)
Fender/Heartfield Talon II (Feb. 17 2004 - Aug. 20 2004)
Ibanez RG7620 7-string (Mar. 21 2004 - Jan. 10 2007)
Ibanez RG750 (May 8 2004 - Apr. ?? 2007)
Zion Radicaster (Aug. 27 2004 - Apr. 18 2008)
Agile PS-900 (Jan. 14 2005 - present)
Kramer S-2027SM 7-string (Mar. 21 2006 - Apr. 11, 2008)
Ibanez RG7620 7-string (Oct. ?? 2006 - Jan. 19 2008)
Charvel CX692 (Nov. ?? 2006 - [gradually parted out])
Schecter C-7 Blackjack 7-string (Jan. 10 2007 - Dec. 25 2008)
B.C. Rich USA Warlock (Apr. ?? 2007 - present)
HevAri Dragonrider custom 7-string (Playable as of Jun. ?? 2008 - present)
LTD M-207 7-string (Mar. 22 2009 - present)


----------



## kmanick (Mar 29, 2009)

oh boy, I'll try to remember them all

1975 Les Paul Deluxe (cherry Sunburst) SOLD
1977 Gibson ES 335 SOLD
1978 Candy Red Fender Strat SOLD
1988 Charvel Model 6 -Blue SOLD
1988 Charvel Model 6- Red SOLD
1988 Charvel Model 6 -white (OFR) SOLD
1983 San Dimas Charvel CS Strat. (orange Bengal Graphic) SOLD
1982 San Dimas Charvel CS Strat (rising sun graphic) SOLD
1988 San Dimas Plated Jackson Snakeskin Strat SOLD
1987 Ibanez Les Paul SOLD
2000 JAckson SL3 SOLD
2001 USA Jackson SL2H STILL OWN
1988 Fender Strat Plus (maple neck)- Red SOLD
1990 Fender Start (with OFR,maple neck) - Black SOLD
2001 GMW Ratt Bomber SOLD
2004 GMW Charvel Clone Strat STILL OWN
1988 Jackson CS shop SL1 Soloist (wine Red) SOLD
Charvel GX re-Issue Bulls Eye Pointy SOLD
ESP M-207 7 SOLD
Schecter hellraiser 7 SOLD
2007 GMW Custom Shop Strat SOLD
Schecter Black Jack 7 SOLD
Schecter Hellraiser 7 SOLD
Schecter Loomis Sig 7 SOLD
2007 Carvin DC727 STILL OWN
1999 Ibanez 7620 black SOLD
1997 Ibanez 7620 royal blue STILL OWN 

I'm sure there are more I can't think of right now


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 29, 2009)

well I might as well throw my hat into the ring. I wish I still had every one of these, even the crap haha.

GUITARS
-Harmony guitar
-Epiphone SG Special Goth
-Samick strat copy
-Peavey Tracer
-BC Rich Bronze Warlock
-Parker P-40
-Hondo LP copy
-LTD M100FM
-Ibanez RG1527
-Ibanez GAX (the one with the drop tuning switch)
-Ibanez RG550LTD
-Ibanez RG470
-Ibanez Xiphos 6 string
-Ibanez RG7421XL
-Ibanez RG7620 Matte Black with EMG's
-Ibanez RG7620 black/stock
-Carvin Single Cut (5 bucks at a garage sale!)
-Peavey T-60
-Excel acoustic
-Ovation acoustic
-Toyota acoustic (gets great mileage)

BASSES
-Squier P bass
-Ibanez GSR
-J Turser 5 string
-Fender Mexican Jazz Bass
-Ibanez SR300 Natural
-Warmoth custom 5 string Jazz

I have the feeling I'm forgetting something in there, I'm sure I am, but that's most of the guitars I've owned over the years.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Mar 29, 2009)

Past (in chronological order):
-Nameless Acoustic: Broken bridge; firewood
-Peavey Raptor: Returned; pwned
-Squire Stratocaster: House burned down; tragic loss 
-Custom Ibanez Iceman: Sold; my only regret in life
-Jay Turser Warlord: Sold
-Fender 12-string Acoustic: Passed on to a friend
-Warwick Rockbass Vampyre 5-string Bass: Sold
-Ibanez RG565: Payment pending

Present: 
-Ibanez JEM77FP
-Ibanez RG7321
-Giannini Classical 7
-Montana Acoustic

Future:
--Agile Intrepid (coming within the next week or two )

Ya know, I was just having this conversation with someone earlier. There's always something hard about getting rid of an instrument.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 30, 2009)

- Electrics

- My first was a strat immitation made in china ''Elwis''
- Fernandez V
- Jackson Randy Roads
- B.c Rich streatch
- B.c Rich warlock
- ESP RG style
- LTD Rg style which I found to be way better then the ESP 
- Ibanez S serie non tremolo
- Ibanez Gem Steve Vai white
- Ibanez Gem Flower power
- Ibanez Univers multi colour

that was my last factory guitar, then i start to build my own 


- Acoustics:

- Classical Ramirez found in a trash can
- Fender dreadnought maple
- Martin dreadnought mahogany
- a Taylor OM style mahogany
- Takamine dreadnought style mahogany 

that was my last factory acoustic, then I start to build my own also


----------



## Scali (Mar 30, 2009)

1) Some nylonstring from my uncle.
2) Nameless Strat copy, of Eastern European origin (Polish, I believe). Not really mine, just borrowed it for a while, when I started out.
3) Applause (yes, the Ovation budget brand) superstrat. Again, just borrowed.
4) Epiphone Les Paul Standard honeyburst. Pimped out with Gibson 490R and 498T pickups and all USA electronics.
5) Ibanez RG570CT (rare production model with alder body).
6) Ovation Celebrity Deluxe (steelstring acoustic with piezo).
7) Samick nylonstring with cutaway (with piezo).
6) Gibson M-III (rare superstrat model from Gibson).
7) Yamaha RGX Standard, pimped with Steve Lukather EMG pickup set.
8) Ibanez S7320.
9) Epiphone Les Paul 7 transparent blackburst, pimped with USA pots and switch, since the originals crapped out on me.

Except for the first three, I still have all.


----------



## svart (Mar 30, 2009)

- Bc Rich Warlock bronze series (bought in 1995, sold in 1995)
- Jackson ps-3 Rhoads model (bought in 1995, sold in 2000)
- Jackson Rhoads EX professional (bought in 1998, sold in 2000)
- Ibanez JEM 777 (bought secondhand in 2000, sold around 2001)
- Ibanez JEM 7vwh (bought secondhand in 2000(traded in both rhoads's), sold around 2002)
- Ibanez JEM LA CS 'Last Cigarette' (bought secondhand in 2001, sold in 2002(one I still regret selling off, played and felt just great))
- Jackson KE-3 transparant blue (bought 2002, sold 2003)
- Jackson RR-3 Crimson Swirl (bought 2003, received 2004 (eleven fucking months of wait), sold 2005)
- Jackson KE-3 Eerie Dess Swirl (bought 2004, sold 2005)
- Jackson KE-3 Crimson Swirl (bought 2005, sold 2005)
- Jackson KE-7 (bought 2005, still own it)
- Jackson RR-7 (bought 2006, sold 2006)
- Bc Rich Mockingbird 7 handcrafted (bought secondhand 2008, still own it)
- Bc Rich Warlock NJ 7 (bought 2009 secondhand, still own it)


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 30, 2009)

I think mine will be the shortest list thus far.

Previous:

Old Yamaha C-40 nylon acoustic
Cort acoustic
PRS SE Custom

Present:

2 Ibanez Universes Black
Ibanez RG2228
Ibanez S-Series Prestige
Ibanez RG Prestige


Basses:

Squier P-Bass


----------



## Nats (Mar 30, 2009)

ibanez:
rg1527 w/ green blazes
rg7620 w/ emg 707's
rg7421 stock
s7420 w/ BKP nailbomb bridge, Dimarzio D'activator neck

warwick:
thumb bolt-on 5 string


----------



## Luuk (Mar 30, 2009)

1) nameless acoustic
2) nameless factory strat, sold.
3) Fender Strat (mexico)
4) ESP Explorer, sold (hated the body after a year and a half)
5) Schecter C7 Blackjack
6) ESP Horizon STD FR-II


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 30, 2009)

past:
-various toys and acoustics of which i don't remember the make/model (before i really started playing i always kinda had guitars laying around somewhere)
-fender strat (my first guitar that i intentionally went and bought)
-ibanez rg 7420 (beginning of my love for ibanez)
-ibanez rg 470 w/ EMG 81/81 set
-ibanez rg 470 (stock)

present:
-ibanez rgt42dx w/ EMG 81/85 set
-ibanez rg7620 evo7/blaze neck set
-ibanez rg7620 (stock... but i have a blaze bridge i might throw in there)
-takamine gs240 (or something like that...?)
-takamine g330s (or something like that...?)
-ibanez sr 305 5 string bass
-and a jackson kelly 7 body routed like an rg7620 (H/H configured and routed for lo pro edge 7... oh yeah... it's routed for a 7620 neck too)


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 30, 2009)

I've only been playing guitar like 3 1/2 years so i haven't owned that many.

Aria pro zz deluxe - first guitar ever and man was i " rockin' " lol had to give it back to my uncle
....
....
....(8 month period without a guitar)
Jackson DXMG - (first purchase)
Ibanez RGex1 - still own
Ibanez RGT6exfx - still own love it
Fibson les paul - shit
LTD eclipse EC-400 - awesome guitar
Ibanez 7620 - still own
Ibanez 7621 MURDER WEAPON - still own thank you san da man!!

Acoustic -
Esteban - lol


----------



## eegor (Mar 30, 2009)

Past:
BC Rich Warlock
Epiphone acoustic of some sort
Epiphone Les Paul Standard
OLP JP6
Ibanez RG4EX1
Rogue 6-string bass
Ibanez RG7321

Present:
EBMM JP6
Agile Septor 727
Agile Intrepid Pro
Agile Intrepid Dual Standard
ESP LTD B-5E (on its way)


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 30, 2009)

Past (in no order): 

Custom 7 string by Feline, genuine Ibanez Universe neck. Sold it because I didn't think I wanted a 7 string anymore.






Ibanez RG1550FM. Limited model with mahogany body. Really regret selling this one. Wish I could have it back.





Warmoth Mockingbird





Jackson RR3 that I modified.





Fender Strat with scalloped neck. Turned out it wasn't a genuine JV strat like the shop said it was. It was made out of parts from different years.





PRS Standard 24 made in 1990. Loved it but it never stayed in tune which got to me in the end.





Jackson COW 7 and LTD SC207. Bought these two because I wanted to get back into playing 7 strings. But I never felt comfortable with them. Loved the COW 7 but I just don't like actives and didn't want to route the crap out of it.





Washburn WG587V. My first 7 string. Sold it because I hated it. Still got the Strat. Washburn Stealth, the cheaper model but modded it with better quality parts.





Ibanez USA Custom RG. I bought this after selling my other RG. Turned out to be a big mistake. Never kept its tuning even after getting a new bridge and other bits. Didn't sound great and didn't play well. The neck wasn't original either, which I wasn't told 





not pictured is a Ibanez SZ320 and Washburn Dime333


STILL HAVE:

Carvin DC135 and Gibson Gothic V. Bought both of these from people on the Bareknuckle pickup forum. Both sound and play fantastic. I play the Carvin more but love the sound of the V. 





My old faithfull Fender Strat. 68 reissue. Bought this on my 14 birthday in 2000. Still love playing it though I've modded it quite a bit with new electronics, different pickups, bigger frets installed and sanded the finish off the neck (now tung oiled).


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 30, 2009)

DAMN there is some impressive guitars and a lot of "I should of kept it". Unfortunately I have the same story!

Peavey Raptor (gave away to friend)
Harmony SG copy w/ 2 single coils (1st guitar and only guitar I destroyed)
Squier Double Fat Strat (sold)
Squier 7 String (returned to the store to get the Double Fat Strat)
Ibanez 540R (girlfriend bought this at a Pawn Shop and I sold it... such a dick move)
Schecter Devil Elite Tribal (too metal looking for me and I sold it)
Epiphone '56 Gold Top Les Paul (long story)
ESP LTD MH-100QM (neck warped beyond repair so I sold it)
ESP LTD MH-300 (my main guitar for the past few years)
Epiphone Les Paul Jr (from the 90's)
Epiphone Acoustic (never found out the model name)
Washburn Acoustic (frets sucked ass on it and it went away fast)
ESP LTD H-207 (in process of being traded)

Amps and effects... to many to recall.


----------

